# UAE, here I come!



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

The bills have been paid off; the accounts have been closed
One car is on its way to Jebel Ali; the other one's sold.

Been wearing a suit all along; can't wait to try a dishdasha
All the Arab ladies are gonna look at me and probably go walla-walla.

Goodbye Publix, Kroger and Whole Foods, ye shall be missed;
I hope the limited selection at Spinneys and Choitrams doesn't get me pissed.

Beware guys, for the United brigade is rollin' into town;
All ye City, Gooner and Loserpool fans are going down!

The joy of traveling to a new place never gets too old;
The UAE is in a better shape than most countries or so I'm told.

So as yet another chapter unfolds in this meandering story of my life,
I hope my new firm weathers the storm of doom since layoff speculations are rife.


It's about bloody time! I've had to run from pillar to post to get all my stuff certified and attested. Anyhow, there's lots more stuff to do before I actually land there in a coupla weeks. Now if I can find a way to transfer all those Delta Skymiles to Emirates Skywards and become a top tier member instantaneously, life would be perfect.


----------



## aamert (Feb 18, 2009)

Do you mind sharing if you went with Etisalat or Du and some of the offer specifics?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

aamert said:


> Do you mind sharing if you went with Etisalat or Du and some of the offer specifics?


PMSL - Great comeback....


----------



## aamert (Feb 18, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> PMSL - Great comeback....


OKkkk what is that supposed to be?


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

FYI- men can wear normal attire at work and do not have to wear dishdasha. As far as I know there is nothing in law, against an expat wearing the national dress so if you wish to wear one that will be ok. I am sure the arab women will say wallah wallah :lol:

Depending what state you are coming from the heat may surprise you. I hope you are coming from one of the Southern states since your car will be more adaptable to the heat. If you are arriving from Michigan and New York make sure you get a decent roadside assistance package since your car may not be able to sustain the heat. Lastly Dubai follows metric system so the miles on the dashboard will need to be modified.


----------



## Katrina (Mar 22, 2009)

just FYI in the bars there is a dress code, so no national dress  too bad i guess


----------



## davidchimwaza (May 14, 2009)

Plz respect the laws of dubai


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

davidchimwaza said:


> Plz respect the laws of dubai


:lalala:


what does that mean?


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2009)

qwert97 said:


> FYI- men can wear normal attire at work and do not have to wear dishdasha. As far as I know there is nothing in law, against an expat wearing the national dress so if you wish to wear one that will be ok. I am sure the arab women will say wallah wallah :lol:
> 
> Depending what state you are coming from the heat may surprise you. I hope you are coming from one of the Southern states since your car will be more adaptable to the heat. If you are arriving from Michigan and New York make sure you get a decent roadside assistance package since your car may not be able to sustain the heat. Lastly Dubai follows metric system so the miles on the dashboard will need to be modified.


 thats funny


----------



## Redhead77 (Aug 20, 2009)

*Dish Dash*

You should post a picture of you in the dish dash so we can vote is it wallah wallah or not...haha...I am sure it is Mr."G".... Hope you like AD so far. If not, you are always welcome to DXB...Delta has straight flight from here to Atlanta...No need to transfer the miles


----------

